# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Username Glow Overrides Username Color

## Hellgawd

Not sure if this is a bug, or an intended effect; but if it's intended, it kinda sucks and then this would be a suggestion to fix it.  :Wink: 
Look for example to my name on the left; I got the VIOLET username glow.
The glow itself (if you look really carefully) is bright violet-colored, much like how the Legendary username color is. However, my username color itself has been dimmed significantly; it's an entirely different beigy-pinkish color instead of the bright violet pink it's intended to be. 
[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## KuRIoS

its a small bug that we havent been able to pinpoint.

----------


## Aes

IMO it looks better.
Also is there a way to disable the glow if you don't want it on for some reason? Or buy another and choose between them?

----------


## Hellgawd

Looks like it's working now anyways;
And yeah, probably just a misplaced CSS tag or something.

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:43 AM ----------

Nevermind. It's not working :P

----------

